# collecting bees at night



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

How do you know there is no queen? put a box beside them... bees are smart they might just walk right in. If not brush them in.


----------



## bradleymarson693 (Oct 31, 2013)

yaronhk said:


> i need help in procegure ,how can i collect a swarm of bees seeting on the ground without qween
> at night.
> i now about qmp but the question is will the bees follow the pheremon when no light around for signaling between the bees.


i would mybe try spraying a box with alittle sugar water and just place the box over the top of them and just leave them till the morning... but iv never collecting a swarm directly of the ground at night so thats just what i would probably do.

good luck


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah just put a hive body without the bottom board over them and put a few frames with sugar water on them and they might just take to them.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I would do what everyone else suggested, set a box with some frames over them and let them walk in. They don't care if its day or night, actually night is better because they will all be in one spot. As soon as they walk in put a bottom board on and let the rest climb in and then screen them and move them before daylight while they are all in the box. I've picked up a lot of swarms at night and it's great because then they sit in the comb all night and it gives them time to get used to it so they will stay.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Chuck Davis? I heard you may have bees and nucs for sale. Send me info and Ill post to website.... burns375 at gmail. The new page has had quite a bit of traffic

kyanabees.com


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some QMP (either from "queen juice" or Pseudoqueen) and some lemongrass essential oil, and put it right next to them. They should walk right in.


----------

